# Taxable Benefits?? WTF!!!!



## ArmyGuy99 (7 Nov 2011)

> The government highlights how it is pumping $2 billion in additional benefits for the most severely injured, yet downplays the fact it is spread over 50 years. The replacement of life-time, guaranteed pensions with a mixture of lump-sum payments and transitional benefits, as well as the *newly-introduced taxation of those benefits*, also grate against ex-soldiers.



http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20111107/veterans-kandahar-combat-mission-remembrance-day-111107/

Ok does anyone know what they're talking about?? I read this this morning, and I can't find anything else on it.  I thaught all our benefits were supposed to be tax free.


----------

